# Phass NT 28TC + Phaze Audio Studio Driver MW-64 + eD 16Kv.2



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

Note: This is a subjective review (and my first review). I have no measuring equipment and have never heard anything truely high end. This has been the best system I've had so far and enjoyed it for time I had it but I want better... so anyway on with the review.

Crossover settings (Active, 18dB per slope):

Phass NT 28TC: 3000hz - 20,000hz
Phaze Audio Studio Driver: 80hz - 3000hz
eD 16Kv.2 Dual 2 ohm: 1 - 80hz

Other equipment in set up :

H/U: Alpine CDA-7892 
Active Xover: Memphis CX35a 
EQ: Audiocontrol Four.1
Front Stage Amp: Phaze Audio Tube Driver TD475 (75 watts x 4 @ 4ohm)
Sub Amp: Rockford Fosgate Power 550S (600 watts @ 4ohm mono)

All of this was in a 1992 Ford Crown Victoria.

Reviews:

*Phass NT 28TC* - I had these in the upper part of my door where the upper door panel, window, and dash meet. Very nice tweeter, the best I've heard so far. It made me a believer in metal dome tweeters, before I heard this tweet I thought all metal domes were harsh. At first I had some sibilance problems but they disappeared after adjusting the gains and EQ a little. Smooth and detailed. Cymbals sound life like, almost like they are right in front of you but not over powering. The upper mid range on Violins and guitars (string instuments) was just amazing (like you could hear the "air" around the strings). Nice top end but not over powering. I honestly would keep using these tweeters but one of my friends thought one of them was the control for the passenger mirror and ****ed up my tweeter. It still sounds good but the look of the tweeter bugs the **** out of me.


*Pros*: Nice detailed and smooth. Not fatiguing or over powering at all. Can play from 2500hz with a steep Xover.

*Cons*: Grill offers minimal protection. On the large size and has deep mounting depth. Hard to mount. On the pricey side if purchased new (I don't think they make this model anymore).

----

*Phaze Audio Studio Driver MW-64* - I ran these IB in the doors. Supposedly the poor man's Seas Excel/Lotus (I can not verify since I've never heard any Seas drivers). The best mid range I've heard to date yet. Good mid range detail and is smooth. Somewhat unforgiving of bad recordings (such as Led Zeppelin) but really makes the good recordings shine (Sufjan Stevens). This driver can play a wide band of frequencies, 70hz - 8000hz relatively well. It also has a shallow mounding depth of 2.53". 200hz - 3000hz is the sweet spot IMO. Mediocre mid bass (80 - 125hz) but has a nice snap to it but enough for those who don't want or need massive amounts of kick (it had enough to make my rearview mirror shake a little on the kick drums with the sub turned off).

*Pros*: Detailed and smooth mid range. Swallow mounting depth. Can play a wide range of frequencies, it can be used with just about any tweeter. Rather cheap since they are discontinued. One of the best options for shallow mounting depth SQ orientated mids.

*Cons*: Mediocre mid bass. No longer in production.

----

*eD Kv16.2 Dual 2ohm* - I had this in my trunk facing up. Nice budget sub. It sounds pretty good and gets loud with the right amount of power. I had this in a 1.44cu ft sealed box, in hind sight it probably needed a slightly larger box. It shines from 40hz - 80hz. Provides a nice kick and is "fast" but is rather weak on the low end, probably mostly due to the smallish box. It sounds better than the old school round Kicker Solobarics. I had this on a MTX Blue Thunder Pro 1502 (425 watts @ 4ohm mono) then the RF amp listed above. On the RF it was much better; cleaner, louder, and more effortless. Didn't miss a beat with the double bass of underground metal but yet could boom when you wanted it to.

*Pros*: Cheap. Works well in small boxes. Take more than rated power easily. Gets loud and still sounds good with lots of power (Good mix of SQ & SPL). 

*Cons*: Low end rolls off quick in small boxes. No longer in production. For some the eD name might put them off from buying a value orientated sub and missing a budget gem.

----

Integration of the drivers;

The Phass tweets and Phaze mids are a seemless match together. They blend together as one perfectly. Acoustical music was effortless. The orchestra/acoustic guitar player/trumpet player sounded like they were right in front of you. Electronic music sounded somewhat smoothed out but still contained the detail, which isn't a bad thing in the case of some metal recordings. Everything together with the sub was good but not great due to the mediocre mid bass of the Phaze Audio mids. A 4 way with dedicated mid bass drivers and a slightly larger box on the 16Kv.2 would've been awsome. 

Listening material;

I listen to a wide range of music ranging from Sufjan Stevens, The Beetles, Miles Davis, Led Zeppelin, Coldplay, Tori Amos, Dredg, Isis, Tool, Metallica, Emperor, and Necrophagist to name a few and it played everything pretty damn well. Though I mostly listen to metal. \m/ hehe  

Misc notes;

I sold the 16kv.2 due to wanting to go IB in my 1986 Caprice. The Phaze mids, Phass tweets, and Memphis Xover I'm probably going to sell to my friend who bought my Crown Vic (it was also the same guy who messed up the Phass tweet) though I might just keep them...

Ryan


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice review, sir. Where did you purchase these (now) discontinued drivers? Also, how do you like that PA amp?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

luvdeftonz said:


> Nice review, sir. Where did you purchase these (now) discontinued drivers? Also, how do you like that PA amp?


Thank you. =D

I got the Phass tweets from npdang. Phaze mids I got from Nothingness who got them from SteveLPfreak. You can get the Phaze mids from Robot Underground store on eBay now. The eD sub I bought BNIB from a guy on ICIX back when they were still in production but out of stock.

The Phaze amp... well it's the single piece of equipment that I've owned the longest. I don't think I'll ever part with it.  

Ryan


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

how does the phaze mid sound played full-range ?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Good review...

I'm also playing with the Phaze mid in my 3way set-up. So far I have to agree with you on the midbass. I'm using it to play midbass/lower midrange because of the shallow mounting depth.

I will be playing with them some more this weekend, so I will try to post my review also...

Do you have some pics?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

mk1982 said:


> how does the phaze mid sound played full-range ?


It does better than most mids full range but I wouldn't recommend it. The frequencies where the tweeter should be taking over are rather harsh/shrill.



SQ_Baru said:


> Do you have some pics?


Yes but I'm rather embarrassed with the install (it at least sounded pretty damn good though LOL). The pictures are before my friend messed up my Phass tweeter and back when I had a PPI X3 active crossover. But what the hell I don't have that set up anymore so here goes:























































Ryan


----------

